# ALL the Kylie playing pictures.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, not even close to them but lots of them. She isn't too into balls or toys anywhere but the house, but where there's a will (and food drive) there's a way.









Waiting....









Got it!









She's just pretty - and this picture looks so much like *HER* to me.









Pill bottle, drill holes, baked liver - win. (I've talked about this a lot before)


















She doesn't even need the food anymore. She's just REALLY into the game.









Lost it.









Found it.



















Few more.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I LOVE THIS ONE.

And then we brought out the giant beach ball and learned to push it around a bit.. Very few pictures of that because it's giant and she's little









Like seriously.









Side-eyeing aside, turns out that's a pretty cool game, too.

And done.

God I love this dog so much, still.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She is so pretty! I wonder what Kabota would think of a giant, inflated ball? Muggsy loved to play volleyball with us (with a beach ball), we could get up to 50 or more volleys before someone (yeah, me) missed.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> She is so pretty! I wonder what Kabota would think of a giant, inflated ball? Muggsy loved to play volleyball with us (with a beach ball), we could get up to 50 or more volleys before someone (yeah, me) missed.


I thought I'd find out before Treibball next weekend because I had visions of her being horrified/scared - she can get weird sometimes - but she had a really good time batting and pushing that thing around. It was a lot of fun for her - and for the whole 10 bucks or so that it was, already worth it just for the silliness and fun.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2014)

CptJack said:


>


Great photos, she's so cute! I love the expression in this one haha


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Nomad said:


> Great photos, she's so cute! I love the expression in this one haha


 Me too! She looks so *shocked*!.
Thank you!


----------



## Jadesy (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm always jealous when I see Kylie. She seems like a very "on" dog, as in, I can see her thinking, always.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

"On" is a really good word for her. She's not always crazy energetic, but she's very aware, thoughtful and good at problem solving. She's also very aware of everything and that can be good and bad, but mostly I just I ADORE HER so much.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the concept of the liver baited pill bottle for fetch but I'm almost positive Jubel would just chew the bottle open. As always Kylie is adorable.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dagwall said:


> I like the concept of the liver baited pill bottle for fetch but I'm almost positive Jubel would just chew the bottle open. As always Kylie is adorable.


LOL. Use vitamin bottles? They actually make toys at clean run designed for that kind of thing but I'm cheap and she's easy.

And thank you!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Love Kylie, and love these pictures, she is so expressive. Sydney's pretty much the same about toys. She doesn't care too much for toys unless there is food involved. If there's food involved, she'll bring me her toys and stuff them in my lap for treats. Or she'll get very into fetch if it means she gets food. lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie used to have toy drive oozing out her ears, but sometime around turning 2 she got more selective about where and with what she'll play. Weirdly, she has no problem fetching that thing anywhere, anywhen, for any amount of time - even if I never give her food for it. It's really, really strange. I wish I could transfer it to something a little less weird, but honestly as long as I've got something I can throw for agility and exercise purposes I'm cool with it.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Soooo much adorable!!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah Jubel just isn't into fetch 90% of the time. I can get him to fetch for treats in the house even waiting four to five throws before treats but very rarely fetches just for the fun of it. Occasionally he gets caught up in other dogs excitement when they are playing fetch and wants to play... Or just steal their ball. 

Throwing any treat filled object I think he'd go straight to trying to break open the object to get the treats. The idea of brining it back to me to throw again would be crazy to him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That's just back chaining behavior, but honestly if you don't need the dog to accept something thrown as a reward I'm not sure how much purpose there is in bothering? Like Kylie DOES play at home but I really needed to be able to throw ahead of her for agility. Hence messing around with that. My alternative was running faster than her and rewarding her with ME and that's just never going to happen


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I just love Kylie! Her facial expressions are just so much fun. 

That pill bottle idea worked perfectly for teaching Hobgoblin to bring me things by the way. I can now get him to bring me the most random objects. We do the classic clean the toys up off the floor or bring me your leash but I also have him pick up hangers I dropped on the floor (we use the plastic kind so it's safe) and tonight he brought hubby's walking stick that he had managed to knock over. Took a couple of tries to figure out how to pick it up but I was impressed.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh awesome! I'm really glad that worked out for you. I keep thinking I should do more with it, but haven't really gotten around to it/got distracted by other things. Hobgoblin sounds like such an awesome dog for you - and all around. I'm happy he's working out so well (I'm impressed by the walking stick too)!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my god. Oh my god oh my god oh my god you guys!














































Jealousy is a HECK of a motivator! Regular tennis ball, not at home, not inside, it doesn't even squeak and even after Molly was taken in she kept going and loving it.

I could do cartwheels.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha yep, jealousy can work wonders. Jubel has been getting into chasing the ball more in the house for it's own intrinsic value with Lizzy the ball obsessed girl here. She is having so much fun that there just HAS to be something good about it. He's good for a throw or two then looks at me like I tricked him or something because it's really not that fun to him. Of course I have to hold on to Lizzy to throw the ball for Jubel because she doesn't like it when he tries to join in.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HA. Poor Jubel. Getting tricked into games. 

Kylie stared out the window of me playing with Molly for months, or was out there with us. Today she just started vibrating and bouncing like she does inside so Michael grabbed Molly. Ultimately had to take her back home because she was just SCREAMING, but whatever works. Kylie LIKES fetch, it's just like she lost the understanding that it was a game that didn't have to be played inside. So, maybe we can keep this and build on it. I hope so, anyway. It would make my life a lot easier.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

LOVE Kiley's expressions, she is such a cool little dog and has such a pretty, feminine face. 

When I saw you were having success a while back with the pill bottle, I modified it a bit and tried it out with Lola. I can't use pill bottles because those are off limits 100% to her (She's a dog that ...likes to get into stuff to say the least) but I use this little ball that I got on clearance at Petsmart for 50 cents! That has holes in it and opens up so I can shove treats inside. Or one of those wee tiny Kong stuffies, their bellies open up so you can replace the squeaker but I just take the squeaker out and replace it with treats.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

cute pics! I love the pill bottle idea! I need to try it


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I need to find more stuffable toys that are actually her size - she isn't tiny but a lot of what I've run into are just too big. I may stop at PetSmart on the way home from flyball tomorrow (or way out) and see what I can find digging around there. As long as I can throw though, I'm pretty good. I RADICALLY underestimated how useful that could be. I'm glad it's not a fight I'm going to have to have with Molly - just every other one I don't have with Kylie


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

These are the ones I have for Lola from Petsmart, they are a perfect size for her. I'd really like one of those Rip n Tug ones, but I'm pretty cheap. The ball is rubber and both ends fold open.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Everytime I see her, I love her a little bit more.


----------

